# 95 200sx rotor button



## RickyGibson64 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a 95 200sx. While driving the screw holding the rotor button on came loose. Engine died right there. Replaced button. Cap. Plugs wires. Engine fired but ran rough. Then not at all. Reset ecm. Still not running. Gives a code 71. Cant find that code. Help me please


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An ECU code 71 is a random misfire. When you replaced the rotor button, the rotor is probably pointing to the wrong position. You'll have to re-time the distributor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rotor can only go on the shaft one way, so the only way it could be in the wrong position is if the distributor was removed. Was it? Were the replacement ignition parts genuine Nissan and/or NGK? I've seen aftermarket caps and rotors fail right out of the box or not long after installation. I would check the basics. Make sure the ignition wires were installed in the proper firing order. If it cranks but doesn't start, spray some carb cleaner into the engine and try to start it and see if it fires. If it does fire, look for a fuel delivery problem. If it doesn't, then check for spark to the plugs. Last but not least, check compression if it's not a fuel or spark issue. Is this a GA16DE engine or SR20DE?


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Ricky, 

I've moved your thread over to the appropriate section where it'll garner more exposure thus getting you more responses to your inquiry. 

Please post within the Support/Help section if you encounter any technical issues with your account and/or need assistance using the forums. All other inquiries regarding your Nissan, do your best to post within the most relevant section. when in doubt, post in the general z discussion General Z Discussion - Nissan Forum. 

Thank you for your understanding and welcome aboard. Enjoy the site!  

Cheers,
Natalie


----------

